# 60p - Agent Orange AKA 'Roof on Fire'



## Shinobi (28 Sep 2017)

Hello Ukaps!

After the teardown of my last tank "Reach Out" I finally got around to set up this new one - and to try a different style for now.

Tank and Equipment:

ADA 60p
ADA Solar RGB (with shade)
Atledis suspension kit
DIY ADA-style Wood Cabinet
In- and outflow lily's from Cal Aqua Laps
Co2art Inline Diffuser
Hydor Inline heater
Oxyturbo dual-stage regulator
JBL 901e filter
Grotech Tec1 (auto doser)

Plants and Hardscape:

Elatine hydropiper
Eleocharis acicularis 'Mini'
Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Riccardia chamedryfolia (will be added at a later point)
Bucephalandra sp. Kedagang
Bucephalandra sp. Deep Purple
Rotala sp. Colorata
Rotala sp. Green
Rotala sp. 'Orange Juice' (hence the title)

ADA Amazonia
ADA Amazonia Powder
ADA Power sand Speciel S
15-20 kg of Frodo Stone sprinkled with a bit of lava rock here and there.

And that's pretty much it! hope you like what you see, if not, I would really like to hear everyone's advices and comments for future improvements.

Best Regards.








Day 1:















Yep it's pretty cramped up in there S:


----------



## Samjpikey (28 Sep 2017)

Looks awesome ... I can imagine that it will look on the money once fully grown in 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Oct 2017)

Looks good mate


----------



## Shinobi (3 Oct 2017)

Thanks guys.
Will make a photo Update next week, But today a week later everything is coming along really nice. The stems are already sprouting like crazy and new submersed growth is both dense and coloring up real nice. I did have a lot of buce melt - again ): this was the case when I first received the plants and put it in my old tank, so these plants really don't like being moved around. The EH is growing nice and slowly and the crypts are adjusting nicely as well. 
Because of space limitations I had to put the diffuser on the inlet so exited to see how that works out. So far, the water is crystal clear, drop checker is lime green at around 2 bubbles per second and no "burbs" from the filter so positive experience so far 
Will start dosing ferts after tomorow.


----------



## Shinobi (10 Oct 2017)

Tanks almost 2 weeks now. I used a pre-cycled filter so were able to add shrimps to the tank yesterday and they have already done and amazing job. Had been away for a couple of days so came home to quite a lot of diatomes and hair algae. I upped the fert dozing and did some water changes and now things seem to be settling nicely again.
Unfortunately I also see a lot of melting... that goes for both the EH, crypts and buces ): well things seem to be bouncing back slowly so I have faith the plants will be amazing in time.
Rotalas are looking real nice already though, and can't wait to get them trimmed and colored up. Think I'll wait for things to settle before i add the Riccardia.


----------



## Shinobi (16 Oct 2017)

Quick picture 2 days after the shrimps where added:


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Oct 2017)

Looking good already mate shrimps helping a lot I guess


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Oct 2017)

Looking good.
Will be interesting to see the orange juice when it grows in and colours up.


----------



## Shinobi (1 Nov 2017)

Rotalas are beginning to take shape. still needs lots of trimming to get the desired height and bushy look I want.
Both the Colorata and "Orange juice" quickly gains color if left untrimmed for a week or so - hard to tell them apart really.
The setup has been running with the Diffuser on the intake this whole time, and so far I'm having crystal clear water all the time and no signs of CO2 deficiencies yet to see the downsides to it.


----------



## leetaylor (8 Nov 2017)

The tank is looking great but the walpaper behind it is taking away from the beauty in my oppinion. have you thought of putting some kind of background on there?


----------



## Smells Fishy (8 Nov 2017)

Looks really good.


----------



## steveno (9 Nov 2017)

Looking great , Iooking forward to seeing how this progresses, liking the rotata sp. Setting up my own scape just now, may consider adding them to my scape.


----------



## steveno (9 Nov 2017)

Btw also nice job with stand, won't have guessed it wasn't shop bought.


----------



## Shinobi (9 Nov 2017)

steveno said:


> Btw also nice job with stand, won't have guessed it wasn't shop bought.



Thanks man. I'm really pleased with how it turned out. My family owns a company that produces furniture and interiors, so I had a lot of tools at my disposal - also a professional paintjob didn't hurt either


----------



## Shinobi (11 Nov 2017)

A look at the setup in daylight before lights on


----------



## Shinobi (12 Nov 2017)

Short update again, BTW I've started a Instagram page with my own and other Danish aquascapers; please check out AquaticDK on instagram 
After maintenance and trim:







The slow growing Elatine Hydropiper


----------



## steveno (12 Nov 2017)

Looking great, it really coming along. it will be on the money once the carpet is filled out. . The water clarity is great, crystal clear from above even without the use of a surface skimmer.


----------



## Shinobi (12 Nov 2017)

steveno said:


> Looking great, it really coming along. it will be on the money once the carpet is filled out. . The water clarity is great, crystal clear from above even without the use of a surface skimmer.



Thanks 
Yeah the carpet is really slow, but from the growth I've seen so far Elatine Hydropiper is well worth the wait - it really looks like a miniature Glosso.
The pictures were taken a couple of hours after the maintenance, I still get surfacefilm build up after some days, nothing huge but still distracting. Think I will invest in the Vupla II once it realeases.
Also my LFS is unable to get Riccardia at the moment so I'm waiting for that as well


----------



## steveno (12 Nov 2017)

You can consider getting a glass intake with integrated surface skimmer. 





I used one on one of my old scapes worked a treat, you can get them relativity easily and cheaply now, thou when i first used tone they were not that common.

Work so well that i opted to use one on my new scape, thou this time round i am using Stainless steel pipes.


----------



## Silviu Man (12 Nov 2017)

HI!
It looks ... amazing!  
30 days from now ...


----------



## Shinobi (12 Nov 2017)

steveno said:


> You can consider getting a glass intake with integrated surface skimmer.
> 
> View attachment 111172
> 
> ...



I've also considered this option. Although I really like having the skimmer externally for easy cleaning and extra flow... also I'm really happy with the performance of my Cal intake, so will wait and see what insane price ADA will put on the new Vuppa


----------



## CooKieS (13 Nov 2017)

Looking nice, but be aware that your elatine hydropiper will soon be overtaken by the eleocharis and MC and it will die under them...had this case in my 60F

It's too slow growing to compete against fast growing carpeting plants like hc,Mc, eleocharis...


----------



## Shinobi (13 Nov 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Looking nice, but be aware that your elatine hydropiper will soon be overtaken by the eleocharis and MC and it will die under them...had this case in my 60F
> 
> It's too slow growing to compete against fast growing carpeting plants like hc,Mc, eleocharis...



Yeah i trim back the MC often to keep it separate, it really grows like a weed.
The Eleocharis i cant do much about at the moment, I haven't trimmed it so it dosnt spread all that much yet. Guess I could try to keep it trimmed level with EH if it spreads to much


----------



## CooKieS (13 Nov 2017)

Well you can try too trim it down but the strong rooting system of the eleocharis will uproot the very small roots of the elatine sooner as you might think...maybe you can try to avoid this buy using transparent plastic sheet?


----------



## zozo (14 Nov 2017)

Nice looking little tank, beautiful plants..  I wonder how did you come up with the title Agent Orange? I know it as a herbicide defoliant agent used in the Vietnam war.. The title gives a funny contradictive contrast with the healthy lush green plants and beautifull colered tips.


----------



## Shinobi (14 Nov 2017)

zozo said:


> Nice looking little tank, beautiful plants..  I wonder how did you come up with the title Agent Orange? I know it as a herbicide defoliant agent used in the Vietnam war.. The title gives a funny contradictive contrast with the healthy lush green plants and beautifull colered tips.



Exactly (;


----------



## Shinobi (14 Nov 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Well you can try too trim it down but the strong rooting system of the eleocharis will uproot the very small roots of the elatine sooner as you might think...maybe you can try to avoid this buy using transparent plastic sheet?



Not sure what you mean with the plastic sheet?
For separation in the substrate or...? 

Actually I'm surprised by the roots of EH, from the tank edges, they seem to stretch 5 cm or so into the substrate far deeper than stuff like HC. I will keep an eye out for it, but if nature takes over I'm OK with that as well  still a big relief from the constant trimming of HC


----------



## CooKieS (14 Nov 2017)

Yes substrate separation. 

Roots of elatine are long but very fine in comparaison of the giant roots of the eleocharis. 

Let the nature do the job, this is just my expérience with this awesome mini carpeting plant, next Time I'll use it with slow growers like crypto parva, marsilea...


----------



## Shinobi (17 Nov 2017)

Added 15 Ember Tetras


----------



## Shinobi (19 Nov 2017)

With the new critters and plants maturing, I'm really starting to see how the reds "pops" with the Solar RGB - amazing lamp


----------



## Silviu Man (19 Nov 2017)

Looks very, very nice! That is a Red Sakura, right?


----------



## Shinobi (19 Nov 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> Looks very, very nice! That is a Red Sakura, right?



Thanks man!
I actually think it's a ordinary RCS


----------



## Silviu Man (19 Nov 2017)

Never seen such colour to a RCS. It is much close to Red Sakura or Bloody Mary. Very nice!


----------



## Daveslaney (19 Nov 2017)

Very nice indeed. Love the way the stems are coming along.
The rock to the left i would consider planting something like Blyxa along side where the Glosso is to add abit of plant hieght and contrast to that area?


----------



## Shinobi (19 Nov 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Very nice indeed. Love the way the stems are coming along.
> The rock to the left i would consider planting something like Blyxa along side where the Glosso is to add abit of plant hieght and contrast to that area?



Really wanted to add Blyxa, but can't seem to get it anywhere in Denmark unfortunately /: Aquasabi my go-to site for plants outside of the Tropica catalogue, didn't have it either last time I checked


----------



## CooKieS (19 Nov 2017)

Some asia roots would look nice too on the left and right but that would change the scape.


----------



## Shinobi (22 Nov 2017)

Big haircut coming up


----------



## CooKieS (22 Nov 2017)

Lovely Colors!

As you can see, Eleocharis is already growing on that poor Elatine hydropiper


----------



## Shinobi (23 Nov 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Lovely Colors!
> 
> As you can see, Eleocharis is already growing on that poor Elatine hydropiper



 Yeah, the struggle has begun


----------



## Shinobi (4 Dec 2017)

Playing around with the new OnePlus, phone camera


----------



## Shinobi (7 Dec 2017)

Trimming coming up


----------



## Ryan Thang To (7 Dec 2017)

Hi
Tank is looking amazing bro. Glad you like your rgb

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hi
> Tank is looking amazing bro. Glad you like your rgb
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan!

Yeah the light really is quite something


----------



## CooKieS (8 Dec 2017)

For the cost of one ada RgB, I got a sexy second Hand ada 60p full setup aquascape...with the twinstar Rgb


----------



## Shinobi (8 Dec 2017)

CooKieS said:


> For the cost of one ada RgB, I got a sexy second Hand ada 60p full setup aquascape...with the twinstar Rgb



I'm not saying ADA's prices are fair by a long shot, but the Solar RGB is without a doubt the best LED I've seen, including the new and old Twinstars. It's taste and preferences, but after seing the colors under the Solar RGB I knew I wouldn't be satisfied until I had it - and I personally don't mind putting in a bit of investment in my hobby


----------



## Shinobi (18 Dec 2017)

Some shrimp love:


----------



## Shinobi (22 Dec 2017)

Overall shape and coloration is really getting there. Need to clean the rocks though and perhaps trim the Elatine for the fist time


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2017)

Those stems are looking really good


----------



## Shinobi (22 Dec 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> Those stems are looking really good



Thanks Tim.

One of the main purposes of the setup was to try out these stems


----------



## Danny (22 Dec 2017)

Great work, love this tank.


----------



## Shinobi (23 Dec 2017)

On a side note!


----------



## GHNelson (24 Dec 2017)

Very nice indeed!
Love the colours.....


----------



## Patrick Crowley (24 Dec 2017)

Love it!  Very well done  

Cracking picture of your tank in situ, I always like shots like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (25 Dec 2017)

Patrick Crowley said:


> Love it!  Very well done
> 
> Cracking picture of your tank in situ, I always like shots like that.
> 
> ...



Thanks Patrick! Yeah it's one of my
Favorite angles as well 



hogan53 said:


> Very nice indeed!
> Love the colours.....



Thanks! Yeah they are really starting to pop! Got the new ADA ferts by santa, so interested to see how it will effect growth/coloration


----------



## Doubu (26 Dec 2017)

Love your equipment choices (especially the ADA light hahah!) - I think some "yellow"-er plants may aid in softening the overall impression (my personal preference). I kinda feel like you should also try letting the rotala go completely from left to right but shaped exactly as how you have it now. But regardless, it's looking very healthy and lush!


----------



## Shinobi (7 Jan 2018)

The winter sun peeking through


----------



## cosmin_ruz (7 Jan 2018)

Beautiful view!


----------



## steveno (7 Jan 2018)

Very Nice


----------



## Digitalfiend (7 Jan 2018)

Indeed, looks very tranquil.

I'm thinking of getting the Solar RGB for my 90-p - crazy expensive here though $1100cdn!  You're one of the few people with a journal that has one, so I've been living vicariously through your pics while I try and make up my mind. 

One small aesthetic suggestion though: get some clear zip ties (3-4) and run the Solar RGB's power cable cleanly behind the light stand.  The cord hanging down kind of messes with the 90 degree lines of the setup.


----------



## Shinobi (8 Jan 2018)

Digitalfiend said:


> Indeed, looks very tranquil.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the Solar RGB for my 90-p - crazy expensive here though $1100cdn!  You're one of the few people with a journal that has one, so I've been living vicariously through your pics while I try and make up my mind.
> 
> One small aesthetic suggestion though: get some clear zip ties (3-4) and run the Solar RGB's power cable cleanly behind the light stand.  The cord hanging down kind of messes with the 90 degree lines of the setup.




Thanks mate!

As stated previously, the light is pretty much as good as I gets IMO, but you pay a hefty price indeed - but there isn't a single thing I would change about it, so I'm very pleased I did invest in it


----------



## CooKieS (9 Jan 2018)

Well done, what's your ferts?


----------



## Shinobi (9 Jan 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Well done, what's your ferts?



Recently switched to the new ADA ferts. But used a locally made complete liquid fertilizer before that, and it grew like crazy.
The new leaner dosing has turned the growth rate down quite a bit, so it's less maintenance


----------



## CooKieS (10 Jan 2018)

Never had success with Ada ferts...seems low dosed


----------



## Shinobi (24 Jan 2018)

So the crypt on the right side was getting a bit out of hand, so decided to try some Buce 'red' and Hygrophila Araguaia insted.

All in all the tank is doing very well, except dwarfhair has almost taken over the Elatine not totally unexpected.


----------



## Shinobi (24 Jan 2018)




----------



## Danny (25 Jan 2018)

Your reds are insane!!!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jan 2018)

Hey
Everytime i see the top view of your tank always amaze me. Great work dude

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Shinobi (28 Jan 2018)

Red on Red action:


----------



## GHNelson (28 Jan 2018)

Lovely....


----------



## Danny (28 Jan 2018)

Shinobi said:


> Red on Red action:
> 
> 
> View attachment 112939


What do you think is having the greatest affect on the reds to make them so red?


----------



## Shinobi (28 Jan 2018)

Danny said:


> What do you think is having the greatest affect on the reds to make them so red?



Well my guess it's a number of things. Rotalas love light like no other, so having a really intense light certainly doesn't hurt - also the color rendition on the Solar RGB is ridiculously good.

The leaner dosing with Green Brighty has slowed the overall growth and my theory is, that this gives the plants more time to develop pigments before they are trimmed.


----------



## Shinobi (6 Feb 2018)

So a big box of Senggani roots just arrived from Singapore.

Thanks @Ryan Thang To for hooking me up (;


----------



## hotashes (6 Feb 2018)

Those roots look nice 


Ashley..
Aqua oak tanks 4'x2'x2' & 5'x2'x2' both freshwater set up on apex Neptune systems.  
Mortgage & Protection Adviser Full Time, Peace ️


----------



## CooKieS (6 Feb 2018)

Awesome roots, you will need a lot of glue now


----------



## hotashes (6 Feb 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Awesome roots, you will need a lot of glue now



Oh the roots could be shared out lol


Ashley..
Aqua oak tanks 4'x2'x2' & 5'x2'x2' both freshwater set up on apex Neptune systems.  
Mortgage & Protection Adviser Full Time, Peace ️


----------



## Ryan Thang To (6 Feb 2018)

Shinobi said:


> So a big box of Senggani roots just arrived from Singapore.
> 
> Thanks @Ryan Thang To for hooking me up (;
> 
> View attachment 113121


Hey
No worries buddy anytime. Now you just need a ADA 120p 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Feb 2018)

Shinobi said:


> So a big box of Senggani roots just arrived from Singapore.
> 
> Thanks @Ryan Thang To for hooking me up (;
> 
> View attachment 113121



Nice what price per kg and how much for the shipping?


----------



## Shinobi (6 Feb 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> Nice what price per kg and how much for the shipping?



Well, the shipping alone was around 100€ let's just leave it at that O:


----------



## Nigel95 (6 Feb 2018)

Shinobi said:


> Well, the shipping alone was around 100€ let's just leave it at that O:



Hmm Yeah I Found someone to who ships them. €110 for only the shipping. I was hoping you had a cheap deal . But good luck they are great for details. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (18 Feb 2018)

Sunday maintenance done!


----------



## Shinobi (25 Feb 2018)

Snapped a full body shot with my phone, when the sun peeked through


----------



## CooKieS (25 Feb 2018)

Lush! Congrats


----------



## Napoleon (25 Feb 2018)

Amazing tank!
And congratulation on your plants trimming, not many people know how to trim properly and you can destroy the all aquascape if you do it wrong
I've just set up my tank and a bit anxious about the first trimming


----------



## Shinobi (26 Feb 2018)

Napoleon said:


> Amazing tank!
> And congratulation on your plants trimming, not many people know how to trim properly and you can destroy the all aquascape if you do it wrong
> I've just set up my tank and a bit anxious about the first trimming




Thanks!

With this rotalla i started trimming low and often. Letting it grow to about 10cm and cutting it back to 5, then letting it reach 15 cutting back to 10 etc.

I think it's better to build up thickness from the bottom. That way it's easier to shape and eventually get new sprouts almost at substrate level around the edges.


----------



## Shinobi (26 Feb 2018)

Here's a post trim picture:


----------



## Napoleon (4 Mar 2018)

I see you’re using new ADA fertilisers


----------



## Shinobi (5 Mar 2018)

Napoleon said:


> I see you’re using new ADA fertilisers



Yes. Had to compare them to some of the complete fertilizers


----------



## Shinobi (5 Mar 2018)

Hardscape like this really makes me want to rescape O:


----------



## Napoleon (7 Mar 2018)

What do you think of the new fertilisers then


----------



## Napoleon (7 Mar 2018)

Really nice branch


----------



## Napoleon (7 Mar 2018)

Out of interest are you using the Ada fertilisers on the pic or do you have more?


----------



## Shinobi (7 Mar 2018)

Napoleon said:


> What do you think of the new fertilisers then



I really like them.
Except from them being expensive and impractical to use 4 different ferts, but if you can live with that, the results are very healthy plants and amazing coloration.
There's very little algae on hardscape or glass either, perhaps thanks to ADA program being a very lean dosing


----------



## Shinobi (24 Mar 2018)

So funny fact; when the Solar RGB is on, you can’t visibly tell the individual RGB diodes apart, they all just sort of blend together in a very bright light.

However for just a second when the unit goes on or off it gives a “twitchy” vibrance of colors. So I tried to capture it with my phones slow-mo camera and took some screenshots. Note that all of this happens in well under half a second


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Mar 2018)

That's very enlightening ...Sorry I'll get my coat 
Does the Solar RGB have built in controllability, or can it at least be hooked up to a TC420 so intensity and duration can be tailored, or at the very least a dimmer?


----------



## Shinobi (25 Mar 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> That's very enlightening ...Sorry I'll get my coat
> Does the Solar RGB have built in controllability, or can it at least be hooked up to a TC420 so intensity and duration can be tailored, or at the very least a dimmer?



Nope, you’re  either on or off. You can of course time the light, but no adjustment to intensity as with all ADA lights.

So if you don’t like high light setups, this is probably not for you


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Mar 2018)

Thanks Shinobi


----------



## GHNelson (25 Mar 2018)

Time for a new tank and scape!


----------



## Shinobi (25 Mar 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks Shinobi



No problem mate 



hogan53 said:


> Time for a new tank and scape!



Haha XD 

I really have that new scape “itch”, but the misses and I are currently in the market of buying a house. So I’m really constraining myself until we get the new place


----------



## GHNelson (25 Mar 2018)

Be a shame to pull the plug on the old one!....
Hope your hunt for a new home is quick and painless
hoggie


----------



## Shinobi (25 Mar 2018)

hogan53 said:


> Be a shame to pull the plug on the old one!....
> Hope your hunt for a new home is quick and painless
> hoggie



Thanks! Yeah finding your new “home” is never easy.

It’s too late to get a new setup ready for the IAPLC deadline anyway, so I think my first entry will be with this scape. So focus now is to get everything looking better than ever. Also the reason I’m holding back with the frontal shots from now on (;


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2018)

So got a bunch of new toys today, including the new ADA Light Screen and Vuppa II

Just shot a quick photo to show you the new background (don’t mind to Rotala looking a bit sorry for itself at the moment)


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Apr 2018)

Looks great, seems to add another dimension to depth. I'm going to have to get one now...where did you get yours from?


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks great, seems to add another dimension to depth. I'm going to have to get one now...where did you get yours from?



Hey Tim,

Yeah it’s so cool can’t stop staring.

I bought from a new ADA retailer here in Denmark, I actually think this is one of the first units in Europe


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2018)

New Vuppa is pretty dope as well. Automatically shuts off if water level gets too low and in a surprisingly small and elegant footprint


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Apr 2018)

Bro i need that backlight


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Bro i need that backlight



You do! XD


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Apr 2018)

Shinobi said:


> You do! XD


How much that one again?


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> How much that one again?



Heard that the 60cm will retail at 280€


----------



## CooKieS (12 Apr 2018)

A lot of money but the result is very pleasing!

How much power? Can you put it on timer?

Thanks


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Apr 2018)

The screen looks great, but that cost more than a new tank! Tho perhaps not a ADA tank 

Plants are looking lovely, amazing colours under the RGB light


----------



## Shinobi (12 Apr 2018)

CooKieS said:


> A lot of money but the result is very pleasing!
> 
> How much power? Can you put it on timer?
> 
> Thanks



I don’t know about the output actually, but it’s a really nice “night mode” light by itself. Can try and take a picture this evening, it appears much more natural than using blue “moonlight” LEDs

I’ve put it on the same timer as the main light


----------



## Shinobi (12 Apr 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> The screen looks great, but that cost more than a new tank! Tho perhaps not a ADA tank
> 
> Plants are looking lovely, amazing colours under the RGB light



Thanks! Yeah ADA products are filthy expensive, but quality and design is second to none - and that’s for me personally really important when you have the tank in your living room. I really enjoy the “ecosystem” of their products and how they are designed to just fit together


----------



## Kalum (12 Apr 2018)

Love this tank but the screen isn't for me, I love the idea of a backlight but the blue just looks a bit too artificial and staged


----------



## Shinobi (12 Apr 2018)

Kalum said:


> Love this tank but the screen isn't for me, I love the idea of a backlight but the blue just looks a bit too artificial and staged



You can also make it plain white, or put the blue hue at the bottom if you prefer


----------



## CooKieS (12 Apr 2018)

Shinobi said:


> I don’t know about the output actually, but it’s a really nice “night mode” light by itself. Can try and take a picture this evening, it appears much more natural than using blue “moonlight” LEDs
> 
> I’ve put it on the same timer as the main light


 Thanks! I'm waiting for the pics, maybe some with dimmer on 50%?


----------



## Shinobi (12 Apr 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Thanks! I'm waiting for the pics, maybe some with dimmer on 50%?



Turns out it’s quite difficult to take low light shots, who would’ve thought XD

Anyways, here’s the new night lamp from ADA


----------



## Shinobi (19 Aug 2018)

Ranked 333 at this years IAPLC. Very pleased as this is my first competition entry and only my second scape.
Unfortunately due to relocating tank health wasn’t peaking when the picture was taken, so timing could’ve been better, never the less I’m very happy with the results.


----------



## Ed Wiser (19 Aug 2018)

Congrats on your placing.


----------



## Tim Harrison (19 Aug 2018)

Well done, that's no mean feat.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (19 Aug 2018)

Well deserved shinobi, have loved that scape and enjoyed following it in the journal, it's a piece of art


----------



## Wulfen (19 Aug 2018)

Scape is looking great


----------



## Ysiatis (20 Aug 2018)

Congratulations on your ranking ! Really nice tank with lovely colours !


----------

